#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Негативные отзывы о Ламе Оле - подсоветуйте

## Akimi

Добрый день всем!
Столкнулась с такой ситуацией, человек, называющий себя последователем Тхеравады, да еще и монахом, крайне негативно отзывается о Ламе Оле.
Чтобы вы посоветовали? Сталкивались? Как разрешили спор?

----------


## Ittosai

> Добрый день всем!
> Столкнулась с такой ситуацией, человек, называющий себя последователем Тхеравады, да еще и монахом, крайне негативно отзывается о Ламе Оле.
> Чтобы вы посоветовали? Сталкивались? Как разрешили спор?


Пожелайте ему хорошего перерождения :Smilie:  И не нужно спорить)

----------

Akimi (21.12.2009), Eshe Drug (25.05.2010)

----------


## Akimi

> Пожелайте ему хорошего перерождения И не нужно спорить)


Вы правы. 
/Когда я уже искореню эту дурную привычку реагировать на подобное  :Cry:

----------


## Бо

Дхаммапада




> Ведь некоторые не знают, что нам суждено здесь погибнуть.	
> У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры

----------


## Топпер

> Добрый день всем!
> Столкнулась с такой ситуацией, человек, называющий себя последователем Тхеравады, да еще и монахом, крайне негативно отзывается о Ламе Оле.
> Чтобы вы посоветовали? Сталкивались? Как разрешили спор?


Акими я вам советую не переносить общение ещё и на этот форум.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.12.2009), Шавырин (21.12.2009)

----------


## Akimi

> Акими я вам советую не переносить общение ещё и на этот форум.


В ваших советах я не нуждаюсь, обращаюсь не к вам и с вами мы разговор уже закончили.

----------


## Топпер

Если закончили, зачем спрашиваете советы у людей? Советы спрашивают, чтобы продолжать спор.

----------

Bastiliy (22.12.2009), Ольга В (14.08.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.12.2009), Шавырин (21.12.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Последователи Тхеравады порой весьма нелестно отзываются о всех других традициях Буддизма. Просто потому что Тхеравада весьма ортодоксальная традиция. 

Ну и ко всему прочему, Тхеравада притягивает себе людей с несколько непримиримым складом ума.

Вам обязательно нужно чтобы отзывы об Оле Нидале были только лестными?
Нередко люди нуждаются в одобрении выбранного ими пути, и становятся зависимыми от одобрения или порицания, сомневаясь в правильности выбора. Достаточно понимать, что привязанность к одобрению и страх порицания это только следствие нежелаемой неуверенности, сомнения, чтобы прекратить соответствующие мучения.

Нежелание неуверенности часто принимается как нечто естественное, хотя сомнения вполне могут быть ни желанными, ни нежеланными.

То, что возникают причины для споров и, порой, острых эмоциональных обсуждений - это хорошая ситуация для правильного сосредоточения и правильного памятования, как внутренне, так и внешне.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Tong Po (22.12.2009), Майя Син (05.12.2010), Нея (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.12.2009), Хунг (21.04.2010), Шавырин (21.12.2009)

----------


## Bob

Не понимаю причём тут Тхеравада, я и от Махаянистов порой ТАКОЕ об Оле Нидале слышу, в т.ч. на этом форуме, и сам я тоже к ОН кстати отношение имею не самое  лучшее(мягко говоря), ну это так к слову.

----------

Raudex (21.12.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (21.12.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Его Святейшество Далай-лама тоже не совсем положительно оценивает деятельность Оле Нидала: http://rutube.ru/tracks/2716950.html...1f07a28df6c603
Поэтому тут каждый решает для себя сам: основывать свое мнение на фактах, советах или преданности.

На этом тема закрывается.

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012), Bastiliy (22.12.2009), Bob (21.12.2009), Kарма Дордже (31.12.2009), Legba (21.12.2009), Raudex (21.12.2009), Scentia (22.12.2009), Zom (21.12.2009), Александр С (22.12.2009), Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Аньезка (21.12.2009), Артем Тараненко (22.12.2009), Вангдраг (22.12.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (06.03.2010), Кумо (21.12.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (22.12.2009), лесник (21.12.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (21.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.12.2009), Шавырин (21.12.2009)

----------

